# Erro no Grub do Gentoo

## Xinitrc

Como conserto?

https://www.vivaolinux.com.br/comunidades/imagens/anexos/20201014_185327.jpg

----------

## muriloglix

Olá, o GRUB não achou o grub.cfg, por isso iniciou no modo de linha de comandos. Tente este comando:

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

----------

